# GT: Game 74 vs Lakers 4/4



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







@








Los Angeles Clippers(35-37) @
Los Angeles Lakers(39-35)

WHEN: Wednesday, April 4 2007 - 7:30 PM PT 10:30 PM ET
WHERE: Staples Center - Los Angeles, Cali
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; NBA-League Pass; ESPN AM 710
Season Meetings: 
Lakers won 105-101
Lakers won 97-88


Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Jason Hart | Cuttino Mobley | Corey Maggette | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Daniel Ewing | Quinton Ross | Tim Thomas

Injury Report:
Shaun Livingston - Out
Zeljko Rebraca - Out
Sam Cassell - Out



Lakers Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Smush Parker | Kobe Bryant | Luke Walton | Lamar Odom | Andrew Bynum

 Key Reserves







|







|








Jordan Farmar | Maurice Evans | Ronny Turiaf

Injury Report:
Chris Mihm - Out
Vladimir Radmanovic - Out
Kwame Brown - Questionable

Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 97-92
Q's Prediction Record: 43-29


ESPN Preview:



While Kobe Bryant is achieving personal milestones, reaching the playoffs in consecutive seasons would be an achievement for the Los Angeles Clippers.

The Clippers try to continue closing in on another postseason berth, when they face Bryant and the rival Los Angeles Lakers on Wednesday night.

Bryant scored 39 points Tuesday, also becoming the youngest player in NBA history to reach 19,000 for his career, but the Lakers fell 111-105 to Denver for their third loss in four games.

The seventh-place Nuggets moved within 1 1/2 games of the Lakers (39-35) for sixth in the Western Conference. The result also damaged the Clippers' (36-37) hopes of moving up in the seedings. The Clippers, now holding the eighth and final playoff spot in the West, are one game back of Denver.

The remaining schedule does give the Clippers a chance to gain ground. They host the Nuggets on Saturday, then face the Lakers again April 12. However, the Lakers have won both previous meetings in this season series, including a 40-point effort by Bryant in a 105-101 victory Nov. 21.

Click to expand...


TeamRankings Update:
13th ranked Lakers are visiting the 14th ranked Clippers and are projected to win by a margin of 1.8 points or more. The same site gives the Lakers a 42.1% chance of winning, while giving the Clippers a 57.8% chance of winning.

*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It will be nice if the Clippers can win this game. With the playoffs coming up and the spots up for grabs this game is a huge game, plus it is always nice to be the Lakers.  The key to the game is slowing down Kobe, you can't really stop him but you have to try to slow him down a bit so he doesn't have a huge game. If you can do that you have a good chance at beating the Lakers. Ross and Mobley are going to be really busy for this game.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

This and the rest of the games are a MUST WIN for the CLIPPERS !!

The warriors are on our butts for #8, and I want my Playoff Tickets !!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Hey, isnt the game on KCAL 9 as well? Also, is it on channel 60 or primeticket 61? Because i was looking at my on screen guide, and it said FSN West, not prime ticket. But every where else it says its on prime ticket.

Im torn as to what to record. The incredible KCAL HD broadcast with the boring lakers annoucers, or should i watch my grainy FSN broadcast but get the funny lalwer duo, and get his enthusiasm if the clippers do well.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)




----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> Im torn as to what to record. The incredible KCAL HD broadcast with the boring lakers annoucers, or should i watch my grainy FSN broadcast but get the funny lalwer duo, and get his enthusiasm if the clippers do well.


KCAL HD?? Really ?? I still think KTLA HD is way better !! Hahahaha.. 
I would say, watch grainy FSN Broadcast and listen to Lawler and Smith!
Better yet, record KCAL HD, but watch on FSN. Maybe Split screen ? Hahaha.. 

Enjoy the GAME !! GO CLIPPERS !!


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

We are Clippers fans.....of course we watch Lawler and Smith unless Chick Hearn is still around. The new play by play dude for the Lakers is freaking boring....he sounds like a robot.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

i'm kinda worried about this game. lakers are just way too unpredictable. hope the clips come out with the urgency and energy to pull out with the W.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man i got time warner cable but i dont have an HD receiver, i have it in the back connected to the regular tv thing, if i connect it to the "HD" even though i have a regular box will i be able to watch HD channels and all the rest of the non-hd channels, or do i need an HD receiver to do that....?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Pinto's Preview:*









Well, well what have we here? Tonight's Clippers versus Lakers clash (7:30pm opening tip) at Staples Center finds a mere two games separating L.A.'s NBA franchises in the loss column heading down the stretch of the regular season. Both teams are fighting for their playoff lives with just a handful of regular season games remaining. The stakes are extremely high! 
The Lakers are faltering, having just completed a disappointing 2-3 home stand punctuated by a sloppy 111-105 loss to Denver last night. The Clippers are streaking, having ripped off wins in six of their last seven games and they've been idle from game action since Saturday's 99-86 road thumping of Portland. 

The Lakers enter the fray sixth in the West at 39-35, Denver is seventh one and a half games back of Phil Jackson's team at 37-36, then it's the 36-37 Clippers eighth at 36-37 two and a half off the Lakers pace. The Clippers are currently holding the West's final post season spot by a game and a half over Golden State and two and a half over New Orleans/Oklahoma City. But they appear upwardly mobile at the moment, very capable of leaping past both the Nuggets and Lakers into the West's number six hole. 

The next five games will go a long way towards determining L.A.'s fate. The slate reads; Lakers tonight at home, Denver at Staples Center Saturday night, at Dallas Monday, at Oklahoma City Tuesday, Lakers on the road next Thursday. Within that spate of games the Clippers confront the two teams directly in front of them head to head (the Lakers TWICE) and one virtually directly behind them. 

With the exception of the injury to Sam Cassell (back spasms) that could keep him sidelined the remainder of the regular season, the Clips are in pretty good shape physically for tonight's downtown showdown. Corey Maggette, who missed Saturday's 13 point victory in Portland with a chest contusion, is a game time decision. For the Lakers, center Kwame Brown re-injured his sore left ankle last night and failed to play the second half against the Nuggets. He's unlikely to go tonight. 

The Lakers have to be pretty unhappy with themselves after last night's shoddy defensive showing versus Denver in a game of significance to their post season future and in losing by six points to the Nuggets on their home floor burning up both Kobe Bryant (45 minutes played) and Lamar Odom (43 minutes played before fouling out). 

At this late stage of the season how effective that tandem will be playing the second game of a back to back sequence is in question. What isn't is the fact that the Lakers have been pretty solid in similar scheduling circumstances this season, posting a 7-6 record the second night of back to backs. 

How will the Clippers go about handling Kobe? He's coming off of a month of March in which he averaged 40.4ppg. Quinton Ross, Corey Maggette, and Cuttino Mobley will all have opportunities to check him. The Clippers will employ team schemes designed to cut off pet spots from him on the court. 

Of as large a concern as Kobe will be the Clippers ability to keep turnovers to a minimum against a Lakers team that has forced them into an average of 19 per game in the two prior encounters between the teams. And handling Odom, Luke Walton, Andrew Bynum and Ronny Turiaf on the boards. 

The Lakers have 30 offensive rebounds in two games against the Clippers this season. They've won both of those games; 105-101 back of 40 from Kobe Bryant November 21 and 97-88 with Kobe scoring a more human 29 December 2. 

The Los Angeles rivals face each other twice in the next eight days with seeding and actually making the playoffs at stake. The Clippers ability to knock down the three point shot could be a game swaying X factor tonight as they've drained 47% beyond the arc in posting wins in seven of their last nine games. In that stretch, L.A.'s averaging 101ppg...that's six more points per game than the Clippers are averaging on the season. 
​
Read Full Preview:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i see tim thomas as our x-factor today...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck tonight.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

I predict that Los Angeles will WIN tonight !!! Hahahahhaa !!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hart, Mobley, Maggette, Brand, and Kaman vs. Parker, Bryant, Walton, Odom, and Bynum.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Lakers win the tap.

Bynum misses a hook jumper.

Clippers turnover.

Lakers turnover.

Mobley for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Odom hits a 3.

Brand turns it over.

Parker drives and scores.

Kaman had a nice post up except he misses.

Kobe turns it over.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette drives and misses.

Kobe hits a jumper.

Kaman flings one in.

Kobe bricks a bad shot.

Foul on Bynum, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand posts up and misses.

Kobe drives and scores.

Maggette hits a long jumper!

Kobe drives but misses.

Kaman with a spin and score, nice.

Tied game, 9-9.

Kaman picks up a foul, its shooting??/?/??


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Parker makes 1 out of 2.

MObley misses a 3 but Brand gets it and misses in and out.

Bynum misses badly.

Kaman posts up and flings it in!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Odom hits a jumper.

Maggette hits a quick jumper.

Hart with the steal.

Mobley turns it over.

Timeout taken.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley didn't turn it over.

Maggette hits another jumper!

Kobe misses a jumper.

Maggette drives and gets fouled by Odom on the shot.

Technical on Odom.

Mobley makes the Tech FT.

Maggette makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kobe misses a layup, Bynum misses the tip.

TT misses and Brand gets a loose ball foul.

Bynum makes a bank.

Maggette drives and gets fouled on the shot by Parker.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes both FT's.

Traveling on Parker.

Mobley misses but Bynum gives it back to the Clippers, haha.

Brand misses in and out but MObley gets it and Hart hits a long jumper!

Timeout taken by the Lakers.

Clippers up, 22-14.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross with the steal to Brand.

TT misses a 3 as he was "too open".

Kobe drives and scores.

Brand misses in and out again...

Odom misses a 3.

TT air balls, no foul?????

TT loose ball foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Odom pushes off and scores.

Maggette drives and gets fouled on the shot. Keep it up Maggette!

Maggette makes both FT's.

Kobe misses a jumper.

TT gets fouled on the jumper, Odom picks up his 2nd foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT makes both FT's.

Turief gets blocked 3 times. LOLOLOLOL

Clipper turnover, Turief dunk.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette gets fouled on the shot, Turief gets his 2nd foul.

Maggette makes both FT's.

Walton scores a layup as time expires.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 28
Lakers 22

Maggette has been fantastic so far. He has been making his jumpers and getting to the line a lot. Kaman has played well too as he dominated Bynum. Everyone else on the Clippers need to step and score more even with such a great quarter. Kobe has been the show obviously for the Lakers, no other Laker is really doing anything significant so it is key to try to slow down Kobe.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Damn exciting game so far!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Number2 said:


> I predict that Los Angeles will WIN tonight !!! Hahahahhaa !!!!


FUNNY GUY HA..:raised_ey


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

We are playing well!!! Lets go Clippers!!!!!!!!!! Keep it up and beat the Lakers!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross to Mobley for the layup, great pass by Ross.

Bynum misses a hook shot.

TT misses a 3.

Williams misses a jumper.

Kaman posts up and banks it home!

Sasha misses and TT with an amazing save and pass to Mobley for the layup!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Sasha misses a 3.

Mobley drives but gets blocked, ball goes out but Clippers ball.

TT for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

3 Lakers miss.

MObley to Kaman ALLY-OPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MONSTER.


Timeout Lakers.

Clippers up, 39-22.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hahahahah that was the first alley oop dunk since the D-Miles Era!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kobe misses, Walton gets it but steps out.

TT misses a 3.

Kobe banks in a shot and gets fouled.

Kobe makes the FT.

TT turns it over..


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kobe makes a shot.

Mobley for a 3!!!

Kobe makes a jumper.

Ewing misses a long jumper in and out.

Kobe misses but Bynum gets it eventualyl scores.

Timeout Clippers.

Clippers up, 42-31.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman posts up but misses.

Kaman steals it, thanks Brand.

Mobley for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette gets a bump foul, its shooting??

Walton makes both FT's.

Touch foul on Farmar, non-shooting.

Brand posts up and scores.

Odom drives, scores, and gets fouled...

Odom misses the FT.

Maggette misses a jumper.

Walton hits a jumper.

Mobley misses a 3.

Kobe misses but loose ball foul on Mobley. Terrible call.

Another terrible call on the Clippers.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up by 10.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

What the ****? here come the laker refs


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Odom makes 1 out of 2.

Kobe fouls Maggette, non-shooting.

Offensive foul on Hart?????

What is up with this fouls?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kobe posts up and scores.

Hart hits a long jumper.

Kobe hits a long jumper.

Hart hits a long jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley with the strip.

Hart misses but Brand gets it and lays it in.

Offensive foul on Bynum.

Hart hits a LONG 2.

Brand with the steal.

Brand misses but Maggette is there to tap it in at the buzzer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

How awesome have the clippers been


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 57
Lakers 42

The Clippers didn't play well around the middle of the quarter but they sure made up for it at the end of the quarter! The Clippers need to keep playing well and they will win.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Man I knew I should have bought tickets to this game and not the next game on thursday


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Corey Maggette 
FG 4-6 
Pts 16

Kobe Bryant
FG 8-17 
Points 17

There something wrong here?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman misses a hook, Brand gets it and misses but Kaman gets it back and gets fouled on the shot.

Kaman makes both FT's.

Mobley strips it from Kobe, what a steal.

Brand loses the ball.

Walton misses a 3.

Hart hits a long jumper.

Kobe hits a long 2.

Brand posts up but misses.

Parker hits a 3.

Maggette throws it away..


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kobe misses a jumper.

Kaman misses twice.... arghhh

Kobe steps out of bounds.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley with a beautiful layup!

Bynum hits a layup.

Maggette hits a long jumper.

Parker misses a runner.

Maggette makes Hart lose the ball??/ Walton lays it in.

Hart misses a jumper, his first miss.

Odom scores and gets a "foul".


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Odom makes the FT.

Brand posts up and scores.

Odom hits a long jumper.

Brand misses but Kaman with an amazing tip, hahhaha.

Kobe misses the bank.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley gets stripped.

Odom drives for the easy layup.

Timeout taken by the Clippers.

Clippers up, 69-58.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Clippers need to bring back the defense


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Heard you talked **** to someone weasel on AIM. :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette gets fouled on the shot.

Maggette makes both FT's.

Blocking foul????????????????????? That 4 fouls on Maggette, I don't like the call because Walton pushed off. Ugh Violet Palmer..

Kobe posts up and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT misses but Brand gets it back but misses...

No offensive foul??? Kobe goes to the line.

Kobe makes 1 out of 2.

dfaskj;ldsfajkl;dfskjl;


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Lakers are getting a lot of calls..... Call it both ways please.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Some more bull**** calls from the refs. The only way the lakers can win. ****in bull****


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We haven't been getting as many calls as you guys are making it out to be...they've missed a ton of calls as well, and it's going both ways.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Walton misses the FT.

Finally Clippers get a call, non-shooting though.

Hart misses a long 2.

Odom drives but can't finish.

Brand with a face up jumper, a big shot.

Lakers take a timeout.

Clippers up, 73-64.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> We haven't been getting as many calls as you guys are making it out to be...they've missed a ton of calls as well, and it's going both ways.


yeah, omg, kobe got a foul! how the hell could that ever happen! stupid refs!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kobe posts up and banks it in.

Ewing loses it....

Kobe misses a sky shot.

TT misses a 3 but EB gets it, the refs steal 19 seconds off of the shot clock from the Clips....

Kaman gets blocked.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Another flat out dishonest call on the shotclock


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Walton hits a 3...

Kaman air balls it....

dsakfkfsdfakjlfkdkflfasdfjkdafskldsfkjsdf

Odom misses a 3.

TT drives and scores, odd shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kobe misses.

End of quarter.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Clippers need to play this 4th, their first half is worthless now if they dont play a good 4th.....
stop turning the damn ball over.....


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

When violet palmer is officiating you can't set much hope for decent calls


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 75
Lakers 69

I wasn't going to say but the refs are throwing the Clippers off of their game. It seemed like the Lakers got all the calls in the quarter, which isn't just fouls. I am not saying all of them are bad calls but in the quarter most of them were in the favor of the Lakers. Was it not for all these fouls/calls the Clippers would have maintained a bigger lead.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kobe misses a 3 but Evans gets it.

Kobe misses a runner.

Ross misses a long jumper.

Kobe misses and Kobe gets the loose ball foul, good call.

Loose ball foul on Farmar, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman gets blocked, TT can't get the shot off.

Turief dunks it.

Kaman to Hart for the layup, great pass by Kaman.

Kobe makes a lucky shot...

Hart misses but Kaman gets it and gets fouled on the shot.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 4.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It wasn't shooting???

OMG WTF, terrible play.

Kobe makes a lk;sfkjd


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

please DONT LE THEM SHOOT A 3 on this inbounds play.....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Maggette misses 4 straight free throws...didn't expect that, but very glad he missed them!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahaha
and Jason Hart almost with the 8 second violation


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Like I said, calls are going both ways.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Chris Kaman may have just won us this game.....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats on the victory tonight.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

big shot from brand


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

what is Luke Walton doing shooting 3s to try to cut into the lead when they have some guy named kobe on the team?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

daaaaagger!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Lakers are getting a lot of calls..... Call it both ways please.


Are you joking..or...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

true what cuttino just said not to worry about anyone else, JUST WIN GAMES!!!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

In the playoffs, the refs are going to call much against the mavericks...good luck.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> In the playoffs, the refs are going to call much against the mavericks...good luck.


yeah, good luck to the lakers against the mavs, won't be easy for them.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What a win!!!!


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

:yay: :clap2: :banana: :clap: :cheer: 

Yeah!!! Nice game!! Lets try to get the 7th spot now!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It was frustrating seeing that 19 point lead get trimmed to two, I think it was two. But the Clippers played really well in the closing minutes. I was surprised that Kobe wasn't the one shooting, rather than Walton and Sasha trying to make the big buckets. This was a huge win since the Hornets, Nuggets, and Warriors all won.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> In the playoffs, the refs are going to call much against the mavericks...good luck.


hey i understand a tough loss can get into ppl's heads and make them say stupid ****, thus embarrassing their fanbase, so i forgive you. i know not all laker fans are classless like you are. good luck in the playoffs


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Great win by the Clippers! 

Maggette: 22 Points | 6 Dimes | 6 Boards on 5-9 shooting![12-16 FT]
Kaman: 17 Points | 14 Rebounds | 4 Blocks | 0 turnovers
Brand: 12 Points | 10 Rebounds | 6 Assists | 3 Steals | 3 Blocks

Now, just a small 1.5 behind the Lakers and 1 behind the Nuggets and have a game left against each. 6th seed can be reach, but I want 7th.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> We haven't been getting as many calls as you guys are making it out to be...they've missed a ton of calls as well, and it's going both ways.


Didn't go as 'both ways' as you are making it out to be. Lakers got soo many calls in one stretch it's not even funny. If it wasn't for those calls, the game would not have been close as it was.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

good win, but we need that killer instinct...game should've not been that close...if we give up leads to *good* teams like the spurs, suns, mavs, we will definitely lose...

up by 19 at one point and we let them get within 2...a win is a win, but kind of dissappointing...anyone notice that our lead shrank to 2 after corey maggette left with his 4th foul? our offense just becomes so stagnant...and why weren't we feeding brand???

that undisclosed injury mentioned a week ago is starting to worry me a bit...in brand's last three games he has been averaging 15ppg/7rpg in the same amount of minutes that he usually gets...right around 38mpg...and it's not because of the level of competition either, because the last 3 opponents have all had weak frontcourts...i wonder what is going on...and the bad part is that we cannot afford to rest him...

anyways, good game...


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

violet palmer = #1 laker fan


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Wow...look at the assists by Brand (6), Maggette (6) and Mobley (7)!! We are moving the ball very well. Our big men can finally kick the ball out coz everyone is hitting the shots. :yay:


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent Game tonight.. Its WIN WIN for me!!!


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

..


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

livingstononefour said:


> violet palmer = #1 laker fan


No kidding....She is horrible!


----------

